# Can anyone give me an Eddie House scouting report?



## evilpuppy (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm a Nets fan and I'm not really sure whether I should be excited about this signing. The only thing I know is that he's a pretty good shooter and that he disappeared somewhat during the playoffs last year. Can anyone give me a quick scouting report? Strengths/weaknesses? It doesn't seem like Suns fans are all that heartbroken about his departure. Much appreciated. Good luck this season by the way - you guys should have a great team once again.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*The Goods:*
Can shoot very well. Isn't afraid of pressure
situations. Surprisily good passer.


*The Bads:*
Very much a streaky shooter. Has no offense outside 
of the jumpshot. Dribbling is pretty bad for a 5'12 guy. 
Can't do much.....


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Can he play D?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Net2 said:


> Can he play D?




He plays the passing lanes ok. But he's no lock down defender.
Don't be surprised if he gets beat off the dribble often.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> He plays the passing lanes ok. But he's no lock down defender.
> Don't be surprised if he gets beat off the dribble often.


It seams like he is just what we needed. We only need him to knock down a couple 3s a game in limited minutes behind Kidd, Carter and Williams. All of wich play good D (including Carter) so him playing the passing lanes is a bit of a plus. However, he is our only sorce of offence off the bench, atlease untill our 4 rookies and sophmore get use to the offence.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Can someone tell me how his attitude is? Has he ever caused any problems?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Can someone tell me how his attitude is? Has he ever caused any problems?



No, he's a joker. He doesn't cause problems.
But he will let the coach know that he wants more minutes.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Well... I suppose I'll do a full scouting report for the benefit of Nets fans everywhere...

The Good:
Eddie House is a tremendous shooter with one of the quickest releases you'll ever see. He's never afraid to shoot it and, generally, it doesn't matter if he's guarded on the shot or not. He's also fast. Very fast. Good lateral movement and quickness that translates well to aggressive defense. (He's very good at causing steals.) He's also a very good shooter under pressure, a lot of the time the Suns would use him in the 4th quarter to spark a come-from-behind win and he singlehandedly won a couple games for us. Decent passer.

The Bad:
Eddie House is small... and isn't a point guard. Eddie House is a 6'1 SG, a bit like Allen Iverson, minus the driving (and dribbling). He's always looking to shoot, when a lot of the time a pass would/could suit better. (It's hard to fault him though, it usually goes in.) Not very effective as a man defender, especially because he's naturally a SG and only weighs 175 pounds. Also, generally, plays risky defense when man-defense would suit him better.

Notes:
Plays well with a larger guard that can handle the ball and guard the SG position. (D'Antoni played him and Leandro together a lot.) Is a very well-liked club-house guy, taking up the position here in Phoenix that Bo Outlaw had before he left. A very good regular season player, struggles in the playoffs because of the defensive nature of the game. An excessively streaky shooter, can go on fire with no warning and that's when you want him in the game. Plays best in 4-6 minute stints, gets the same production in 4-5 minutes as he does in 8-9 minutes because it's easy to adapt to how he plays. Definitely a good player to put in if you need a three point shot, need to come back, or need a sparkplug to get a run going. Not a good player to keep in after the spark has caught fire, however. Let him hit 3-4 shots then back to the bench as soon as he misses more than one in a row.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

thanks for the info.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Excellent write up Zei Zao. Am glad that Eddie is on the nets. I loved his play in Sactown and on your team. Hopefully he is just what the doctor prescribed for the Nets.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

THE TAKEOVER said:


> It seams like he is just what we needed. We only need him to knock down a couple 3s a game in limited minutes behind Kidd, Carter and Williams. All of wich play good D (including Carter) so him playing the passing lanes is a bit of a plus. However, he is our only sorce of offence off the bench, atlease untill our 4 rookies and sophmore get use to the offence.


LOL at marcus williams being a good defender. That is his main weakness.


----------

